# Full EOLR-B! (closed)



## Neuro (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello everyone!

So I've had an idea that I've wanted to tackle for a while but haven't gotten around to quite yet. What we Roux users have been utilizing for some time now is an LSE method called "EOLR," where we are easily able to perform the 1st 2 substeps using just 60 or so algs. However, this is not always the way humans do EOLR is by putting the ULUR edges in DFDB while doing EO so we can easily solve them.

The theoretical "next step" of EOLR is known as "EOLR-B." With EOLR-B, there are several factors to consider: your AUF, EO state, and the exact locations of the L and R edges. This allows us to perform an alg that solves EO and ULUR entirely rather than using buffers as we normally would. EOLR-B will allow us to see the maximum efficiency of the step, and will provide excellent statistics for LSE and Roux as a whole.

ALthough I wouldn't reccomend learning it in it's entirity (3,840 cases,) there are likely to be useful cases that advanced Roux solvers may wish to learn. Also, this will provide valuble stats for LSE and maybe show the true potential of the step (say if a person knew all the algs, how fast it could be.) Could also be a valuable tool for making new Roux variants if cases show a specific trend.

I have started a Google Sheet to start the alg making process, email me at [email protected] or PM me on this forum if you'd like to be involved in the alg finding process. Exact details are on the document. For those wanting to see the progress, feel free to view it (no edit access unless granted by me) at this link.

Thanks for reading, and I hope you enjoy the findings once completed!


----------



## Arc (Feb 2, 2018)

http://jeremyg.nl/home/rouxdata


----------



## Neuro (Feb 2, 2018)

Oh, well then....

At least I didn't get too far into it. Had no idea that page existed. Guess this thread's kinda useless now then


----------

